# Anyone got a "spare" water tank lid for a Classic?



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

My Classic, that I've recently been refurbing and working on "on the cheap"- and now plan to PID via the stupidly cheap eBay ones - is missing the lid to the water tank.

Before I purchase my most expensive part to date, a new lid, has anyone got one spare that they don't need and would sell for a sensible price?

Didn't want to put this in "for sale or wanted" as it's only really applicable to Gaggia owners, but if mods deem that it needs to go there then so be it :-(

Many thanks,

Shades


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

When I needed a new lid for a Classic a member in Portugal, I think, supplied one quite cheaply

Its odd that a part like this always seems to go missing /broken


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I need a new tank.... the one I have is cracked, but not leaking (yet!)


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just remembered the replacement lid came from Bronc in Bulgaria.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Just remembered the replacement lid came from Bronc in Bulgaria.


That's who I got mine from £9 I seem to remember


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

MrShades said:


> My Classic, that I've recently been refurbing and working on "on the cheap"- and now plan to PID via the stupidly cheap eBay ones - is missing the lid to the water tank.
> 
> Before I purchase my most expensive part to date, a new lid, has anyone got one spare that they don't need and would sell for a sensible price?
> 
> ...


You may well be in luck here. I bought a second hand Coffee Deluxe machine from ebay last week and I'm sure I saw a spare lid in the bottom of the box. Let me check tonight when I get home, if it's there then its yours.

Martin


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Ooohhh that sounds great Martin, thanks v much... keep me posted!


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Ooohhh that sounds great Martin, thanks v much... keep me posted!


Good news, it's yours. PM me your address and I will post it to you.

Martin


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Fantastic - thanks very much indeed... Will obv cover postage costs!


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

Don't worry about postage costs, it's sorted.

Martin


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You've got to love this forum! Well done Martin


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Daren. I've got to say that this forum has given me a lot of great information and help so it's nice to be able to give a little bit back.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

...and it's super-nice to be on the receiving end so thanks again Martin.

As you very kindly wouldn't take any payment for this, and as you know, I've roasted some nice beans today (daterra / monsoon malabar with a hint of robusta) and they'll be posted to you tomorrow... One good turn deserves another etc.

As Daren said, you've really got to love this forum... and more specifically THE PEOPLE on this forum.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome work.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Winner all round! A bag of daterra/MM has got to be good swap for a bit of plastic!


----------



## solukas (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice to see this willing spirit and it is something really in lack of in this world!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

solukas said:


> Nice to see this willing spirit and it is something really in lack of in this world!!!


What, community spirit or Gaggia water tank lids?


----------



## solukas (Sep 13, 2014)

Both!


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

MrShades said:


> ...and it's super-nice to be on the receiving end so thanks again Martin.
> 
> As you very kindly wouldn't take any payment for this, and as you know, I've roasted some nice beans today (daterra / monsoon malabar with a hint of robusta) and they'll be posted to you tomorrow... One good turn deserves another etc.
> 
> As Daren said, you've really got to love this forum... and more specifically THE PEOPLE on this forum.


I rested the beans for a week and broke them open this morning. They are absolutely spot on, big thanks MrShades, a real treat.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Glad you like them Martin - I must say, that as I was running a bit short, I've been drinking them for a few days and they're fine... but a good rest always helps!

The Gaggia looks much better with its water tank cover as well now, so good news all round.

Now - just got to get this PID malarky sorted and I can start using it all properly.

Thanks again.


----------

